# Cooking a steak in a convection oven & pan searing afterwards



## Chevy369 (Oct 22, 2017)

Has anyone had experience cooking a steak in a convection oven and then finished it off with a pan sear after it hits 120F internal or similar? 

Ideally i would be putting this on my Weber BBQ over offset heat until 120F internal and then sear directly over the briquettes until about medium around 140F. Sometimes i just want to cook one good steak without all that and a convection microwave & pan sear option seems like a good offset super-heated air & direct heat cooking substitute.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 22, 2017)

I don't have a convection oven but I do reverse sear in my regular oven to a temperature of 118ºF and rest for 30 minutes.  While it's resting, I fire up the charcoal chimney half full of briquettes and sear the steak on top of the chimney with a small grate I have.


----------



## CraigC (Oct 23, 2017)

The only times we cook steak in the house are when making Palomilla steak or in prep for ropa vieja or vaca frita. Maybe the occasional steak au poivre.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 23, 2017)

I only reverse sear if Im sous vide-ing my steak

Otherwise I sear it on a screaming hot cast iron skillet and blast it in my oven


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 23, 2017)

jennyema said:


> I only reverse sear if Im sous vide-ing my steak
> 
> Otherwise I sear it on a screaming hot cast iron skillet and blast it in my oven



+1, same here.


----------



## chessplayer (Oct 24, 2017)

I have done it a few times with very good results. I prefer to bring the steak to 110 to allow myself slightly longer grill time without going over medium/rare. This method works great for me as long as the steak is at least 1.5 inches thick. For thinner steaks i just use my cast iron skillet and cook them on top of the stove.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 24, 2017)

Usually, if I'm firing up some charcoal in the kettle I'll do the standard sear with multiple flips until desired temp is reached.   But I usually have multiple steaks when using the kettle.


----------

